# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  Nje pyetje rreth krishterimit ...

## Gostivari_usa

Dicka qe deri me sot nuk e kam kuptuar lidhur me krishterimin eshte  problematika e ashtuquajtur "MEKATI ORIGJINAL"
   Nese dikush nga juve mundet te sqaroj kete problematik do te jem shum mirenjohes.


FireSoul

----------


## Dara

Ne baze te atyre qe kam lexuar:

Sipas tradites dhe besimin te Krishtere, "mekati origjinal" eshte metafora e perdorur per gjendjen fillestare mekatare qe lind njeriu. Ndryshe eshte i njohur si "mekati i lindjes", ose kur themi ne "e kemi mekatin ne gjak".  "Mekati origjinal" ka te beje me mekatin e Adamit dhe Eves, kur ju nenshtruan deshires/dhurates/ofertes  se Satan. Ideja e "mekatit origjinal", sipas Bibles eshte se ky mekat eshte bazamenti i te gjithe veprimeve dhe zgjedhjeve te njeriut ne jeten ne vazhdim, dhe te Krishteret i referohen "mekatit origjinal" si "renie". 
Eshte ndryshe nga mekatet e tjera, te perditshme qe bejne njerezit, pasi "mekati origjinal" eshte burimi i te gjithe ketyre, dhe keto te fundit jane thjesht pasojat e mekatit fillestar.

Mund te jem gabim, le te shpresojme nje i Krishtere, ose dikush qe ka studiuar fe-te,  te mund te thote me teper.

----------


## Peniel

> Dicka qe deri me sot nuk e kam kuptuar lidhur me krishterimin eshte  problematika e ashtuquajtur "MEKATI ORIGJINAL"
>    Nese dikush nga juve mundet te sqaroj kete problematik do te jem shum mirenjohes.
> 
> 
> FireSoul




A mund të jesh pak më i qartë me pyetjen tënde? 



Nuk ka mëkate origjinale dhe jo origjinale. Mëkati në Bibël trajtohet si një i vetëm dhe tjetër gjë është të trajtosh format e tij. Çfarë nënkupton ti me *"MEKATI ORIGJINAL"*?




Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> A mund të jesh pak më i qartë me pyetjen tënde? 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuk ka mëkate origjinale dhe jo origjinale. Mëkati në Bibël trajtohet si një i vetëm dhe tjetër gjë është të trajtosh format e tij. Çfarë nënkupton ti me *"MEKATI ORIGJINAL"*?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    Ate cfar kam kuptuar duke lexuar dhe shikuar neper debate te ndryshme  televizive .  Dmth se sipas predikimeve biblike cdo njeri lind mekatar !!! Dhe kete e kam te veshtire ta kuptoj , si mundet nje foshnje te linde me mekata ?!!!
   A nuk jane foshnjat te pasterta nga kjo e mete  , qe e kemi neve te riturit ( mekatin) ?!!!!

  FIreSoul

----------


## Peniel

Mëkati është trashëguar tek njeriu që nga rënia e tij. Si pasojë çdo njeri lind mëkatar, qoftë edhe një foshnjë. Nuk është e thënë që një njeri duhet të arrijë në një moshë madhore që të quhet mëkatar.


Njeriu me mosbindjen e tij ra në mëkat. Nuk iu bind Perëndisë dhe i la shteg të hapur djallit të hyjë në jetën e tij. Në këtë mënyrë ai i dorëzoi djallit gjithë pushtetin që Perëndia i kishte dhënë. Nëse dikush do të lexojë me vëmendje Zanafillën do të kuptojë se përse bëhet fjalë. Kështu njeriu lind me natyrë të rënë dhe është mëkatar që nga momenti që ai lind. Është nën pushtetin e djallit që nga çasti që ai lind dhe del nga sundimi i tij vetëm kur beson në Jezu Krishtin i cili është i vetmi që ka mundur djallin.



Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## deshmuesi

> Dicka qe deri me sot nuk e kam kuptuar lidhur me krishterimin eshte  problematika e ashtuquajtur "MEKATI ORIGJINAL"
>    Nese dikush nga juve mundet te sqaroj kete problematik do te jem shum mirenjohes.
> 
> 
> FireSoul


 I nderuar FireSoul.
 Edhe une e kam pak te paqarte pyetjen tende dhe nuk e di se cfare ti konkretisht kupton me fjalet: "Mekat origjinal". Mbase ti me kete kupton mekatin qe beri Adami dhe Eva ne kopshtin e Edenit. Ashtu sic thote dhe Peniel, mekati eshte mekat dhe si i tille ai mbetet ne origjinalitetin e tij. Ajo qe ti nuk arrin te kuptosh, mendoj une, eshte gjendja dhe natyra e njeriut te rene nen denim te meaktit. Po pepriqem te te jap nje shembull te thjeshte dhe teper origjinal. tek romaket Pali mer si shembull nje peme ulliri me natyre te bute, dhe nje peme tjeter ulliri e cila kishte natyre te eger. Ndryshimi midis ketyre dy pemve jane : natyrat, ku njera eshte e bute dhe tjetra e eger. Natyrat tek secila peme luan ronlin themeor.  Frytet e seciles peme, jane rezultati i natyres qe ka pema.  Nese e marim Adamin si "pemen e pare" Shohim se natyra e tij ishte natyre e dobet , simbolikisht themi e  "Eger". Mekati nuk eshte thjesht nje natyre dobesie. Mekati eshte, le ta quajem simbolikisht nje "substance", e cila erdhi dhe beri banese ne mish te njeriut. E gjitha kjo ndodhi per shkak te mosbindjes qe njeriu beri ndaj urdherit te Perendise. Tani vijem tek fakti: njeriu perballe mekatit.  
 Bibla na deshmon se njeriu eshte SKLLAV i mekatit. Pra njeriu per shkak te natyres se tij te dobet , perballe mekatit  eshte vecse humbes. Mekati eshte zinxhiri me te cilin satani ka lidhur njeriun. Pra mekati inspirimin e tij e ka drejtperderjet nga satani. Tani kjo do te thotese qe , cdo njeri qe vjen ne bote, meqense ai eshte nje pasardhes i "pemes" Adam, natyrisht qe edhe ai do te trashegoje te njejten natyre te dobet. Kjo ben te mundur qe ashtu si Adami po keshtu edhe e gjithe pasardhja e tij, perballe mekatit jane vecse te humbur ose skellever te tij. 
 Cfare do te thote mekat.
 Gjoni ne letren e tij te pare thote se, Mekati eshte thyerja e Ligjit te Perendise. Po keshtu Pali na deshmon se, nje nder qellimet e ligjit ishte qe njeriu te njohe mekatin. Keto dy vargje mendoj se te japin nje tablo te qare rreth mekatit dhe natyres se dobet te njeriut. 
 Ardhja e JEzusit.
 Lindja e JEzusit ishte nje lindje teper e vecante dhe e paperseritshme. Perse JEzusi lindi prej se virgjeres Mari dhe Frymes se Perendise?
 Jezusi njeri nuk duhej te trashegonte dobesine e Adamit, prandaj dhe Pali e quan Adami qiellor. Pikerisht njeriut i duhej te fitonte ndaj meakti dhe vdekjes, por dobesia e tij nuk e lejon kete fitore. Ateher Perendia dergoi Birin e tij te VETMELINDUR, i cili e VESHI njeriun me gjithe dobesine e tij, por qe Ai nuk mekatoi. Ringjallja e JEzusit verteton katerciperisht se JEzusi ishte i DREJTE dhe i pamekatshem.  Tani rruga per te fituar ndaj mekatit dhe vdekjes eshte e hapur dhe e fituar. Kushti eshte: Besa ne Krisht. Perse? Sepse vetem Ai e mundi mekatin dhe vdekjen. Pra ashtu si te gjithe pasardhesit e Adamit tokesor te cilet trasheguan dobesine e cila i coi nen mekat dhe vdekje, keshtu edhe pasardhesit e Adamit qiellor( Jezusit)  trashegojne jeten e perjetshme, sepse si pasardhes te tij dhe me ane te tij, ata arriten te permbushin Ligjin, dhe permbushja e Ligjit eshte drejtesia. Kur JEzusi dha fryme ne kryq tha: U krye.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Dmth e nje bebe lind me mekata ?!! Vetem pse nuk e kuptoj se cfar mekati ka be bebja ?!!!

----------


## lone_star

Pse e kapni vetem te bebja? Me duket pak si pyetje provokuese kjo, pasi merret vesh se ku do dilet, pergjigja qe do japin te krishteret eshte e ditur. Une jam musliman po pyetje te tilla sa per argument, si nga te krishteret kundra fese sime ashtu edhe nga muslimanet kundrejt feve te tjera nuk me pelqejne. Nese kerkohet diskutim mbi fete ose besimet ndershmeria duhet te vije ne rradhe te pare. Tani sipas doktrines se krishtere mesa marr vesh une se vetem me te degjuar e te lexuar e kam jo me ndonje studim serioz, mekati fillestar, ose mekati 'origjinal' eshte mekat i cili i ka mbetur gjithe njerezimit qe nga Eva dhe Adami pasi ata s'ju binden urdhrave te Zotit e hengren nga pema e ndaluar per shkak te tundimit te Satanit. Po sipas kesaj doktrine ky mekat lahet vetem duke pranuar Krishtin i cili u sakrifikua per gjithe njerezimin. Nuk e dinit ju kete?
Edhe ne Islam mesa kuptoj une ekziston nje nocion i tille, psh qe pas atij mekati ne parajse Zoti zbriti Adamin dhe Havane nga parajsa, pas ketij mekati dhe zbritjeje ne toke linden femijet e tyre nga i gjithe njerezimi e ka prejardhjen. Adami qe kerkoi falje (beri tewbe) ndaj Zotit per kete mekat etj etj.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Pse e kapni vetem te bebja? Me duket pak si pyetje provokuese kjo, pasi merret vesh se ku do dilet, pergjigja qe do japin te krishteret eshte e ditur. Une jam musliman po pyetje te tilla sa per argument, si nga te krishteret kundra fese sime ashtu edhe nga muslimanet kundrejt feve te tjera nuk me pelqejne. Nese kerkohet diskutim mbi fete ose besimet ndershmeria duhet te vije ne rradhe te pare. Tani sipas doktrines se krishtere mesa marr vesh une se vetem me te degjuar e te lexuar e kam jo me ndonje studim serioz, mekati fillestar, ose mekati 'origjinal' eshte mekat i cili i ka mbetur gjithe njerezimit qe nga Eva dhe Adami pasi ata s'ju binden urdhrave te Zotit e hengren nga pema e ndaluar per shkak te tundimit te Satanit. Po sipas kesaj doktrine ky mekat lahet vetem duke pranuar Krishtin i cili u sakrifikua per gjithe njerezimin. Nuk e dinit ju kete?
> Edhe ne Islam mesa kuptoj une ekziston nje nocion i tille, psh qe pas atij mekati ne parajse Zoti zbriti Adamin dhe Havane nga parajsa, pas ketij mekati dhe zbritjeje ne toke linden femijet e tyre nga i gjithe njerezimi e ka prejardhjen. Adami qe kerkoi falje (beri tewbe) ndaj Zotit per kete mekat etj etj.



    Une e di shum mire nocionin e "mekatit origjinal" , por ajo qe nuk kuptoj une , eshte pesha e ketij nocioni !!!! Sa peshon ky nocion , per mendimin tim nuk ka peshe , pse mendoj ashtu sepse ideja e "mekatit origjinal "me duket e pakuptimte. E ti zotri qe quan veten musliman lexo me mire librin tend fetar dhe do te shikojsh se neve pergjigjemi per mekatet tona , ose ma mire , secili pergjigjet per mekatet e tija . Ashtu psh une kam nje vajze , dhe ajo eshte 15 muajshe , akoma belbezon , tani kur une nuk e kuptoj deshiren e saj , kur i hahet e pijet , une bej mekat ose vajza ?!!! Cfar mekati ben ajo ?!! Pse sdi te foli ashtu ?!! Kjo eshte mekat ?!!!  Eshte engjull vajza ime dhe e di cka jo vetem e imja po krejt femijet jane engjuj , e jo mekatare sic thote Bibla.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Mëkati është trashëguar tek njeriu që nga rënia e tij. Si pasojë çdo njeri lind mëkatar, qoftë edhe një foshnjë. Nuk është e thënë që një njeri duhet të arrijë në një moshë madhore që të quhet mëkatar.
> 
> 
> Njeriu me mosbindjen e tij ra në mëkat. Nuk iu bind Perëndisë dhe i la shteg të hapur djallit të hyjë në jetën e tij. Në këtë mënyrë ai i dorëzoi djallit gjithë pushtetin që Perëndia i kishte dhënë. Nëse dikush do të lexojë me vëmendje Zanafillën do të kuptojë se përse bëhet fjalë. Kështu njeriu lind me natyrë të rënë dhe është mëkatar që nga momenti që ai lind. Është nën pushtetin e djallit që nga çasti që ai lind dhe del nga sundimi i tij vetëm kur beson në Jezu Krishtin i cili është i vetmi që ka mundur djallin.
> 
> 
> 
> Nën Hirin e Tij,
> 
> ns



    Jo zorti , femija i po salindur eshte engjull , sepse kurkujt asnje dam nuk i ka be , askend nuk ka ofendur, askend nuk ka shajtur  ose te kete genjyer , ne ato momente akoma nuk e ka idene se ku eshte dhe cfar eshte , po dicka eshte e sigurte edhe ate me 100 % qe mekatar nuk eshte . Me vjen keq te them por mekatar jane ata prifta qe bejne nje predikim te tillle te Bibles ( te gabuar ).

----------


## deshmuesi

I Nderuar Gostivari. Mbase do te shkruaj pak gjate, por ka rendesi qe ta lexosh te gjithe shkrimin. 

 Mendoj se kam dicka te rendesishme per te ndare me ju, rreth fjales se Perendise ne bibel.

 Perpara se te vijme tek mekati duhet te njohim ne thelb njeriun.  Libri i zanafilles eshte me te vertet libri ku na njeh me FILLIMIN e gjithshkaje. Pranoj se ka plot gjera qe ne ende nuk i kuptojme, sepse fjala e Perendise eshte mister per mendjen njerzore, por ajo na zbulohet vetem nese ne i besojme Perendise.

     Kush eshte njeriu dhe pozita e tij ne kete bote.

 Perendia permes fjales se tij profetike ne bibel na tregon se si njeriu u krijua, pozita e tij ne toke dhe fundi i tij i perjetshem. Ceshtja qe une dua te ndalem eshte pikerisht fillimi i njeriut, vazhdimesia e tij ne toke, dhe fundi i tij i perjetshem. 

  Do perpiqem te flas me pak fjale dhe ne menyre teper te qarte. Perendia e krijoi njeriun, duke i dhene atij gjithshka qe i nevoitej per jeten e tij  ne kete bote. Qe te arrijme dhe te kuptojme se kush eshte njeriu, si  dhe cila eshte pozita e tij ne kete toke, patjeter qe duhet te njohim  ne thelb personin NJERI.  Kur Perendia e krijoi njeriun, ne ndryshim me krijesat e tjera,  e krijoi ate simbas imazhit te tij. Njeriu ishte krejteisht i LIRE te perzgjidhte dhe te vendoste per vetveten.   Meqense Perendia e krijoi njeriun me kete liri te perzgjedhjes dhe vetvendosjes, natyrisht qe dhe nuk mund tja cenonte ate. Njohja e ketij fakti dhe pranimi i tij, te ndihmon plotesisht te kuptuarin drejt te asaj cka ne po diskutojme. 

   Cfare ndodhi ne Eden?

  Ketu fillon tragjedia e njeriut. Njeriu (Adam + Eva= NJERI), u vu para proves se madhe. Por pyetja eshte: Perse njeriu duhej te vendosej para kesaj prove?  Perpara se njeriu te vendosej ne kete prove, Perendia e URDHEROI duke i thene: Mos ha nga fryti i njohjes te se mires dhe se keqes, se nese ha, me siguri ke per te vdekur.  Si ndodhej pozita dhe njohuria e njeriut perballe ketij fakti? Njeriu nuk kishte aspak njohuri dhe te dinte se cfare do te thoshte, e mira dhe e keqja. Po keshtu ai nuk dinte se cdo te thoshte fjala vdekje, sepse askush para tij nuk kishte vdekur dhe kishte bere nje veprim te mire apo te keq. Pra njohuria dhe pasja parasysh e ketyre fakteve, te ndihmon te kuptosh me mire se kush eshte njeriu ne thelb. Le te vijme tek pyetja: Perse njeriu duhej te vihej para proves ne Eden?  Ka plot njerez te cilet nuk fokusohen tek fakti qe kemi perpra, por fokusohen tek menyra qe Perendia solli para njeriut. Kur une arrita te besoj plotesisht Perendine, te paren gje qe kam mesuar prej Jezusit eshte, te digjoj dhe te mesoj ate cka Perendia thote dhe ben per mua. Shume njerez thone: Perse Perendia e vendosi Adamin ne nje prove te tille? Perse Perendia lejoi qe ne kopshtin e Edenit te kishte nje peme e cila sillte vdekjen? Perse Perendia e lejoi satanian qe te mashtronte Njeriun? Kush gjykon Perendine dhe fjalen e Tij, verteton se nuk e njeh.( te lutem lexo romak:11:33-36).

 Perendia na deshmon se, njeriu eshte nje qenie e LIRE per te perzgjedhur dhe vetvendosur rreth se ardhmes se tij. Pikerisht kjo gje u provua ne Eden. Njeriu perzgjodhi ne lirine e tij, te haje apo jo frytin prej pemes ne te cilen Perendia e urdheroi te mos hante.  Urdheresa e Perendise kishte nje qellim te caktuar: Ti tregonte njeriut  rrugen ne te cilen ai duhej te ecte, dhe kjo kishte te bente me te ARDHMEN e tij. Tani gjithshka mbetej para njeriut. Ketu njeriu do te mund te PROVONTE te qenit e tij ne LIRI. Nuk po ndalem ne ate se cfare njeriu perzgjodhi. Per mua ka rendesi qe njeriu provoi plotesisht si dhe vertetoi se ai ishte nje krijese krejt e ndryshme nga te tjerat, ku Krijuesi e kishte krijuar simbas imazhit te Tij, dhe Liria e perzgjedhjes ishte nje nga pikat me esencjale te imazhit qe njeriu ka simbas  Krijuesit te tij.

 Cfar solli perzgjedhja dhe liria tek njeriu?

 Fakti qe kemi perpara na tregon se, Krijuesi jo vetem qe e krijoi njeriun te lire, por  i dha atij edhe NJOHURI te plote (permes urdhereses) ne menyre qe  njeriu te provonte te qenit e tij i lire. Ky fakt eshte esencila dhe i rendesishem, te ciln ne duhet ta kemi parasysh. Njeriu vendois te haje frutin e ndaluar, pa menduar per pasojat. Ky fakt beri qe Njeriu te binte nen denim. Para tij tani HUMBI njehere e pergjithmone  JETA me Perendine duke i lene vendin VDEKJES. Pra ai u nda perjete me Perendne, duke u mbyllur ne skllaveri te mekatit. Perzgjedhja e tij e lire solli skllaverine dhe vdekjen. A e meritonte njeriu kete fund? Natyrisht qe po. Kjo sepse, liri do te thote dhe pergjegesi . Pali lidhur me kete thote: Jam i lire per gjithshka, por jo cdo liri me ben mire. 

   Kush ishte Adami dhe Eva.

 Fatkeqesisht shume njerez nuk arijne te njohin dhe te kuptojne se kush ishte Adami dhe Eva. Adami dhe Eva permbldhen ne fjalen NJERI. Por cfare do te thote kjo? Adami dhe Eva nuk ishin thjesht vetem dy persona njerzore( ashtu sic ka sot me miljona ne kete bote), te cilet perfaqsonin personalisht vetveten. Ata ishin FILIZI i pare NJERI, prej ku do te vinte e gjithe PEMA NJERZORE. Pra te kuptuarit e ketij fakti, ka rendesi fondamentale. Nese ata ishin"rrenja", ne sot (dmth.mbare njerezimi) jemi "deget", dhe natyrisht qe edhe "deget" do te kene te njeten natyre me "rrenjet". Pra ne duke qene pasardhes te tyre, sepse prej NJERIUT vjen njeriu, natyrisht qe do te jemi te njejte ne te gjitha parametrat NJERI. 

 Njeriu dhe mekati.

 Tani pasi kemi njohur se kush eshte njeriu si dhe ne cfare pozite ai ndodhet, e kemi me te lehte per te kuptuar drejt se cfare do te thote te lindesh ne denim te mekatit. Le te vijme tek pyetja: A eshte nje foshnje e sapo lindur mekatare?

 Meqense une mora si shembull  "Filizin"Adam, e cila me pas behet  "Pema" njerzore, do ta perdor perseri kete shembull ne menyre qe te bej sa me te qarte dhe te tregoj se,  cila eshte pozita e nje foshnje ne lidhje me mekatin. Natyrisht qe frutet e "pemes" ne cdo dege qe ti keputesh permbajne te njejten natyre. NEse "Pema" ka natyre te eger, keshtu do te jene dhe te gjitha frutat e saj. Pra ky fakt na tregon se, nese "pema" Njeri (Adam) ka natyre te rene nen denim te mekatit, te njejten natyre do te kene te gjitha frutat e saj. Natyra jone nuk kushtezohet nga mosha, qofte ajo foshnjore apo madhore. Natyra jone vjen nga trashegimija dhe prejardhja prej ku dhe kemi rjedhur. Cdo njeri qe vjen ne bote, ka ne thelb te tij te njejten natyre me Njeriun Adam. Tani vijme tek nje moment me i detajuar i cili ka te beje me moshen tone dhe mekatin.

 Njeriu ne kete bote vjen permes lindjes nga bashkimi i burrit dhe i gruas. Jeta e tij ne kete bote ka nje fillese qe eshte mosha foshnjore,  dhe me pas me rritjen e tij ecen deri ne moshen madhore. Por pyetja si gjithmone eshte: A eshte nje foshnje qenie  mekatare? Natyra e meaktit, sic e thashe edhe me siper, nuk varet nga mosha qe kemi. Kjo natyre  lind se bashku me ne, per shkak te trashegimise prej nga dhe vijme. Mendoni se nje peme me natyre te eger, mund te beje fruta me natyre te bute?  Apsolutisht jo. Ne mund te kostatojme katerciperisht se, ne cdo moment frytat e saj, si ne fillim te celjes( lindja) dhe ne fund kur ato te jene pjekur, ato do te kene te njejten natyre, dmth ate te eger. Pra ky shembull na qarteson dhe na tregon se, njeriu, pavaresisht momentit te moshes ne te cilen ai ndodhet, natyra e tij ne cdo cast eshte mekatare. Si foshnja po ashtu dhe i rrituri, para Perendise jane mekatare. Tani duhet te shohim konkretisht njeriun dhe moshen e tij. 

 Pyetja eshte: ne cdo moment te jetes se tij njeriu ka te njejten njohuri dhe pergjegjesi? 

 Nje foshjne eshte e pafte te njohe, te pranoje dhe te perzgjedhe ne liri te plote rreth personit te tij. Ndersa nje i rritur i ka plotesisht keto aftesi.  Fakti qe kemi perpara ne lidhje me krijimin e njeriut, na tregon se, parpara se njeru te vihej ne prove, ai ishte ne gjendje te njihte, te perzgjidhte, te pranonte  dhe te vendoste. Pra lirija e tij mbeshtetej ne keto fakte.  Pikerisht Perendia e mesoi njeriun duke e urdheruar te mos hante nga fruti i se keqes dhe se mires, si dhe i tregoi per pasojat vdekjeprurese qe sillte ngrenia e tij. Pyetja eshte: a kishte brenda njeriut aftesi per ta kuptuar, pranuar dhe zbatuar kete urdherese te Perendise? Natyrisht qe PO. Prandaj dhe pak me siper thashe se liria eshte dhe pergjegjesi. Njeriu ishte PLOTESIHT i pergjegjshem dhe koshinent ne ate qe perzgjodhi, pranoi dhe beri.

 Tani vijme tek fakti yne: Po nje foshjne a eshte koshient ne keto gjera? 

Une po vij tek fjalet e Zotit tone JEzus Krisht, i cili tha:
 Lerini femijet te vijne tek une, sepse e tyre eshte mbreteria Qiellore. 

 Jezusi na tregon se femijet, te cilet nuk kane aftesine e te rriturit per te perzgjedhur dhe pranuar, jane pjese e mbreterise qiellore, nese ata vdesin ne nje moshe feminore.   
 Pra ky fakt ka rendesi te madhe dhe duhet kuptuar drejt.  Gjithashtu duhet pranaur se,  nje foshnje nuk di se ceshte mekati, por kjo nuk e perjashton natyren mekatare ne te cilen ajo lindi dhe jeton.  

Ardhja e JEzusit. 

 Njeriu duhet te shpetohej nga vdekja dhe mekati. Njeriu nuk mund ta bente nje vetclirim te tille , e gjitha kjo  per shkak te natyres se tij mekatare. Brenda tij mund te jen deshria shume te mira, por mungon fuqija dhe aftesia per te realizuar clrimin nga mekati. Te clirohesh nga mekati se pari do te thote, te ndryshosh natyren: nga ajo mekatare njerzore, ne ate te drejtesise se Perendise.  Perendia e kishte  ne qender te vemendjes njeriun, edhe pse ai ra nene denim te mekatit. Ai pergatiti gjithshka per ta cliruar njeriun nga kthetrat e mekati dhe vdekjes. Ka plot besime te tjera fetare, te cilat mund te shprehin deshira te ndryshme njerzore, si dhe te pranojne se ka nje Krijues, por ato nuk japin rruge per shpetim.  

 Perse Jezusi erdhi ne trajten njerezore? Perse te gjitha fete, perjashto krishterizmin, jane ne rruge te gabuar?

 Te gjitha fete, perjashto krishterizmin, perpiqen ta afrojne njeriun me Perendine, mbeshtetur ne rrgullat dhe mesimet e ndryshme njerezore. Bibla na tregon se, Perendia e perzgjodhi Izraelin, e mesoi dhe i tregoi fuqne e Tij, por edhe me gjthe kete ky popull ende nuk ka erdhur ne Shpetimin e Perendise. Perse?  Njeriu nuk mund te  mare thjesht vetem mesime dhe regulla, atij i duhet nje UDHE SHPETIMI dhe SHPETIMTAR, ne te cilen te ECE dhe te Shpetohet. Izraeli nuk e pranoi Udhen dhe Shpetimtiarin, (te cilin do ta pranoje ne fund). Te gjitha fete ,perjashto krishterizmin, nuk kane as UDHE as SHPETUES. Myslimanet perpiqen tu tregojne besimtareve te tyre se, rregullat jane te rendesishme per te erdhur ne Perendia ( pavaresisht se regullat e tyre nuk e kane burimin prej Perendise). Po JEzusi cfare tha,  cfare ju mesoi dhe cfare beri per njeriun? 

 Ai tha: Une jam UDHA, e VERTETA dhe JETA, askush nuk mund te vije tek Ati pervecse nepermjet meje. Pyetja eshte: Ta besoj dhe ta pranoj kete fakt apo jo? 

 Nese Jezusi vetem do te kishte then kete gje dhe nuk do ta kishte kryer ose vertetuar, natyrisht qe do te radhitej me te tjeret , por cfare ndodhi me te? 

 Jezusi njeri dhe Perendi.
 Fillimi jetes ne toke filloi me "FILIZIN" ADAM dhe EVA, dhe  prej ketij "Filizi" rodhi e gjithe raca ose "Pema"njerzore. Faktet treguan se kjo "Peme" ishte nje "peme" me natyre mekatare, dhe si e tille ishte ne denim te vdekjes se perjetshme. Por a ishte ky qellimi i Perendise per njeriun? 
 Per ta shpetuar njeriun nga kjo gjendje e vdekshme ne te cilen ai ndodhej, Perendise ju desh qe te dergoje nje "FILIZ" tjeter te ardhur prej qiejve, prej te cilit do te vinte "PEMA" e perejtshme, dhe ky eshte ADAMI Qiellor. Ne te nuk kishte mekat, por Ai ishte vete Jeta. Ai erdhi dhe e VESHI njeriun e dobet dhe mekatar, duke e nxjere ate  nga skllaveria e vdekjes se perjetshme. Por a u provua 
Adami qiellor ashtu si Adami tokesor? Po.  Jezusi shkoi per dyzet dite ne shkretetire, kur ne kulmin e urise dhe etjes, nen tundim te satanit, ai u vu ne prove. Ai fitoi duke mos ju bindur satanit. Pra krejt ndryshe nga Adami tokesor, i cili ran nen mashtrim te satanti, Adami qiellor FITOI. Ai e vertetoi kete fitore permes VDEKJEs dhe ringjalljes. Ma kete veper ai deshmoi ploteisht se eshte RRUGA, e VERTETA dhe JETA e perejtshme. Pra cdo pasardhes i ketij FILIZI, do te jete pjese e PEMES se perjeshtme ne Perendine. Amin. Pa vdekje dhe ringjallje te JEzusit nuk ka clirim, dhe te gjithe ata qe nuk besojne tek Jezusi dhe VEPRA  qe ai beri per ne, jane ende ne Adamin tokesor, ku mekati dhe vdekja  jane fundi i perjetshem. 

 Zoti ju bekofte..

----------


## Peniel

> Jo zorti , femija i po salindur eshte engjull , sepse kurkujt asnje dam nuk i ka be , askend nuk ka ofendur, askend nuk ka shajtur  ose te kete genjyer , ne ato momente akoma nuk e ka idene se ku eshte dhe cfar eshte , po dicka eshte e sigurte edhe ate me 100 % qe mekatar nuk eshte . Me vjen keq te them por mekatar jane ata prifta qe bejne nje predikim te tillle te Bibles ( te gabuar ).



Nuk akuzoi askush fëmijën tënd. Të gjithë pa përjashtim jemi lindur mëkatarë. Kjo vlen për të gjithë edhe për ata fëmijë që kanë lindur në familje të krishterë. Ashtu siç e thashë më lart, mëkati u trashëgua nga i pari ynë Adami i cili mëkatoi. Dëshmuesi ka dhënë një pamje të asaj që ndodhi dhe ne bazohemi në Bibël për pohimet tona. Nuk ka asnjë akuzë por ekziston një e vërtetë që e dëshmojnë miliona të krishterë të vërtetë në gjithë botën.


Njeriu arrin të kuptojë se çfarë është mëkati vetëm kur përballet me të vërtetën e Perëndisë. Vetëm kur drita e Perëndisë ndriçon zemrën e tij, vetëm atëhere bëhet i mundur zbulimi i mëkatit. 

Për të mos përsëritur Dëshmuesin, desha të them dy fjalë lidhur me këtë çështje. Perëndia kishte përgatitur një plan shpëtimi shumë më përpara se njeriu të vinte në ekzistencë dhe bota të krijohej. Ky plan shpëtimi kishte të bënte me njeriun në rast se ai do të binte në mëkat. Njeriu mëkatoi dhe që nga ky moment Perëndia vuri në zbatim planin e Tij në të cilin përfshihej shpëtimi i njeriut. Siç e theksova më lart Perëndia i kishte dhënë njeriut pushtet mbi gjithçka kur ai erdhi në ekzistencë. Kur njeriu nuk iu bind Perëndisë, mosbindja u quajt mëkat dhe si pasojë e mëkatit të njeriut, në botë hyri një tjetër sundues, Djalli. Këtij të fundit, dashur pa dashur, njeriu i dorëzoi pushtetin që Perëndia i kishte dhënë.

Sundimtari i ri u bë Djalli i cili nënshtroi edhe njeriun sepse vetë njeriu pranoi t'i nënshtrohet duke iu bindur atij. Mëkati hyri në botë dhe kështu infektoi gjithë krijimin e Perëndisë. Kështu të gjithë pasardhësit e njeriut lindin mëkatarë sepse kjo natyrë mëkatare u trashëgua nga i pari ynë Adami. Të gjithë papërjashtim lindin nën pushtetin e Djallit dhe askush nuk mund t'i shpëtojë sundimit të tij nëse nuk pranon shpëtimin e ofruar nga Perëndia. I vetmi që lindi pamëkat në këtë botë ishte Jezu Krishti. Njeri dhe Perëndi. Perëndia i mishëruar për të dënuar mëkatin në mish. Pse në mish? Sepse dëshirat e natyrës së rënë njerëzore drejtohen nga mëkati. Mëkati është në kundërshtim me vullnetin e Perëndisë dhe me anë të kësaj arme Djalli i mban të gjithë njerëzit të nënshtruar, duke shfrytëzuar dhe keqinterpretuar urdhërimet e Perëndisë. 

Jezu Krishti erdhi për t'i dhënë fund sundimit Djallëzor në këtë botë dhe për të rikthyer njeriun në pozicionin që kishte përpara se ai të mëkatonte. Fjala e Perëndisë thotë se "Po të themi se jemi pa mëkat, gënjejmë vetveten..." Askush nuk lind pamëkat dhe të gjithë derisa të pranojmë shpëtimin e ofruar nga Perëndia nëpërmjet flijimit të Jezu Krishtit, jemi të dënuar me vdekje të përjetëshme. 

*16*  _Sepse Perëndia e deshi aq botën, sa dha Birin e tij të vetëmlindurin, që, kushdo që beson në të, të mos humbasë, por të ketë jetë të përjetshme._


Të gjitha gjërat në këtë botë do të kalojnë. Çdo gjë ka një fillim dhe mbarim, por fjala e Perëndisë ngelet në përjetësi.


Uroj që këto pak rreshta të jenë një informacion i mjaftueshëm për ju.





Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## NoName

> Dicka qe deri me sot nuk e kam kuptuar lidhur me krishterimin eshte  problematika e ashtuquajtur "MEKATI ORIGJINAL"
>    Nese dikush nga juve mundet te sqaroj kete problematik do te jem shum mirenjohes.



Bibla flet shpesh, pothuajse ne cdo faqe per realitetin e mekatit origjinal, qe ne e quajme ne pergjithesi mekat. Termat me te cilet Beselidhja e Vjeter (=BV) e shpreh, jane te shumte e te huazuar zakonisht nga marredheniet njerezore: mangesi, mbrapshti, rebelim, padrejtesi, etj.; judaizmi do te shtoje ate te borxhit, te cilin do ta perdore edhe Beselidhja e Re (=BR); zakonisht mekatari njihet si "ai qe e ben te keqen ne syte e Perendise", dhe 'te drejtit' kundervihet normalisht 'i ligu'. Por permasat e mekatit duken sidomos permes historise bibleke.

Nder te gjitha tregimet e BV, ai i renies, me te cilin hapet historia e njerezimit, jep nje mesim jashtezakonisht te pasur. Per te kuptuar se c'eshte Mekati i Adamit (ndryshe m. origjinal apo m. i rrjedhshem), ndonese fjala nuk permendet, duhet filluar me te.

Mekati i Adamit shfaqet ne menyre thelbesore si nje mosbindje, nje kat me te cilin njeri i kundervihet me ndergjegje e liri te plote Perendise duke shkelur nje nga urdheresat e saj (Zan 3, 3). Por pertej ketij akti te jashtem rebelimi, Shkrimi shenjt permend shprehimisht nje akt te bendshem nga i cili vjen ai: Adami dhe Eva nuk i jane bindur, sepse duke mos i bere balle ngacmimit te gjarprit, kane dashur "te behen si perendi qe njohin te miren e te keqen" (Zan 3,5), d.m.th. sipas interpretimit me te zakonshem te zevendesojne Perendine per te vendosur per te miren e per te keqen: duke u mbeshtetur  vetem te vetvetja, ata pretendojne te jene zotat e vetem te fatit te tyre e te bejne me veten e tyre si t'u pelqeje; nuk pranojne te varen nga ai qe i ka krijuar duke prishur ne kete menyre marredhenien qe bashkonte njeriun me Zotin.

Por, sipas Zan 2, kjo marredhenie nuk ishte vetem varesie por edhe miqesie. Perendia e Bibles nuk i kishte refuzuar asgje njeriut te krijuar "ne shembellesen e ne ngjashmerine e saj" (Zan 1, 26v), ndryshe nga hyjnite e permendura ne mitet e lashta (p.sh. Gilgamesh X 3), ajo nuk kishte ruajtur asgje per veten, madje as edhe jeten (krh. Ur 2,23). Dhe, ja, qe per shkak te ngacmimit te gjarprit, Eva dhe pastaj Adami fillojne te dyshojne per ekte Perendi aq shume bujare: urdheresa e dhene per te miren e njeriut (krh. Rom 7,10) nuk do te ishte veçse nje strategji e trilluar nga Perendia per te ruajtur privilegjet e veta dhe kercenimi bashke me urdheresen do te ishte vetem nje mashtrim: "Jo! Ju nuk do te vdisni! Por Perendia e di se diten kur do te hani nga ky frut, ju do te jeni si perendi qe njohin te miren e te keqen" (Zan 3,4v). Njeriu nuk i beson nje zoti qe behet rivali i tij. Vete nocioni i Zotit arrin te shtremberohet: nocioni i Zotit krejtesisht pa interes, sepse eshte krejtesisht i persosur, te cilit nuk i mungon asgje dhe vetem se dhuron, zevendesohet me ate te nje qenieje nevojtare, te interesuar, teresisht e shqetesuar per t'u mbrojtur kunder krijeses se vet. Para se te shkaktoje gjestin e njeriut, mekati ka prishur shpirtin e tij; dhe meqenese e godet ne vete marredhenien e tij me Zotin, shembellese e te cilit eshte, nuk mund te mendojme nje çoroditje me rrenjesore se kjo as edhe te habitemi kur ajo sjell pasoja kaq te renda. 

Mes njeriut e Zotit gjithçka ndryshohet: ky eshte gjykimi i ndergjegjes. Edhe para se te vije ndeshkimi i vertete (Zan 3,23), Adami dhe Eva qe gezonin deri atehere miqesine hyjnore (krh. 2,25), "fshihen para Jahveut-Zot mes pemeve" (3,8). Nisma ka ardhur nga njeriu dhe pergjegjesia e mekatit bie mbi te. Ai nuk ka dashur te dije per Zotin dhe tani iken prej tij; perzenia nga parajsa do ta miratoje kete vullnet te njeriut. 

Por nuk mbaron me kaq. Misteri  mekatit e kapercen boten njerezore. Mes Perendise e njeriut ka hyre ne skene nje personazh i trete, per te cilin BV do te flase pak, padyshim per te shmangur qe ta bejne nje Perendi te dyte, por qe Urtesia (Ur 2,24) do ta njejtesoje me djallin ose Satanin dhe qe do te shfaqet perseri ne BR.

Me ne fund tregimi i ketij mekati te pare, nuk perfundon pa i dhene shprese njeriut. Me te hyre mekati ne bote, s'ben gje tjeter veçse perhapet dhe nderkohe qe shumefishohet, jeta do te zvogelohet derisa te shuhet teresisht me permbytjen (Zan 6,13vv). Duke qene se nisma e prishjes ka ardhur nga njeriu, kuptohet se nisma e pajtimit mund te vije vetem prej Zotit.  

Sigurisht mekatari nuk mund ta godase Perendine ne vetvete. Mirepo duke mekatuar kunder Perendise, njeriu s'ben gje tjeter veçse shkaterron vetveten. Ne qofte se Perendia na dikton ligje, nuk e ben kete per interesin e vet, por per interesin tone "qe te jemi te gjithe te lumtur e te jetojme" (Lp 6,24). Por Zoti i Bibles nuk eshte ai i Aristotelit, indiferent ndaj njeriut e botes.

Ne qofte se mekati nuk "e lendon" Zotin ne vetvete, e lendon ate kur godet ata qe Zoti do. 

Ndonese Shen Gjoni flet per Krishtin qe vjen "te heqe mekatin e botes" (Gjn 1,29) [qe njekohesisht eshte edhe m. i njerezimit apo i quajtur ndryshe m. origjinal].

Krishti Zot triumfon mbi Mekatin! Prandaj i krishteri i shfajesuar fale fese e fale sakramentit te pagezimit e ka shkeputur krejtesisht lidhjet e tij me mekatin. I vdekur ne mekat, ai eshte bere me Krishtin e vdekur dhe te ngjallur nje qenie e re (Rom 6,5), nje krijese e re (2 Kor 5,17); nuk eshte me "ne mish", por "ne Shpirt" (Rom 7,5; 8,9).

PS. Nese ke nevoje konsultim direkt me Biblen mund ta gjesh edhe ne kete adrese *bibla.net*.


Me respekt!
*NoName*

----------


## Matrix

Per te kuptuar Mekatin Origjinal, duhet kuptuar njehere Mekati.

Cfare eshte mekati?

Shume Fe, duke perfshire dhe Islamin e shohim mekatin si Faj te njeriut para Zotit.
Porse krishterimi e sheh mekatin me teper si semundje te natyres njerezore se sa si faj.

Pra, ashtu si nje semundje mund te trashegohet tek pasardhesit qe ne lindje, dhe mekati, qe ne fakt eshte shtremberimi i natyres njerezore, trashegohet.

Pikerisht kjo sqaron ate se si ka mundesi qe nje foshnje e pafajshme te kete mekat. Foshnja eshte e pafajshme, por ajo ka mekatin stergjyshor.
Ky mekat largohet vetem nga Hiri i Zotit, si rezultat i vepres shelbyese te Krishtit.

Menyra se si vepron ky Hir eshte nepermjet besimit ne Krisht (kendveshtrimi protestant) ose nepermjet Pagezimit (kendveshtrimi ortodoks-katolik)

----------


## NoName

> Cfare eshte mekati?


Mekati eshte verbim aq kryeneç saqe nuk shpjegohet perveçse me ndikimin e çoroditur te Satanit. Keshtu qe mekati i nenshtrohet vertet Satanit: "Kushdo qe kryen mekatin eshte nje skllav" (Gjn 8,34). Ashtu si i krishteri eshte bir i Zotit, ashtu edhe mekatari eshte "bir i Djallit, mekatar qe nga zanafilla" dhe "i kryen veprat e tij" (1 Gjn 3,8-10). 

Kjo eshte permasa e ketij mekati te botes ("mekati origjinal"), mbi te cilin triumfon Jezusi. Ai mund ta beje kete, sepse eshte pa mekat (Gjn 8,46; krh. 1 Gjn3,5) "nje" me Perendine, Atein e vet (Gjn 10,30) "drite" e kulluar, "ne te cilen nuk ka erresira" (1,5; 8,12), e vertete pa asnje gjurme genjeshtre ose mashtrimi (1,14; 8,40), se fundi e ndoshta mbi te gjitha "dashuri", sepse "Zoti eshte dashuri" (1 Gjn 4,8). Dhe nese gjate jetes se tij, ai nuk ka rreshtur se dashuruari, vdekja e tij do te jete nje veper dashurie, aq e madhe sa qe nuk mund te mendohet nje "kurorezimi" me i madh i dashurise (Gjn 15,13; krh. 13,1; 19,30). Prandaj kjo vdekje ka qene nje fitore mbi "Princin e kesaj bote". Ky beson se e udheheq lojen, por kunder Jezusit nuk mund te beje asgje (14,30) dhe eshte ai qe "hidhet poshte" (12,31). Jezusi e ka mposhtur boten (Gjn 16,33).


Mekati ne Bibel eshte i paraqitur ndonjehere si nje "fuqi" e personifikuar, aq sa nganjehere duket se ngaterrohet me personazhin e Satanit, "Zot i kesaj bote" (2 Kor 4,4), dallohet megjithate: ai i perket njeriut mekatar dhe eshte brenda tij. I futur ne gjinine njerezore nga mosbindja e Adamit (Rom 5, 12-19), e si pasoje ne vete rruzullimin lendor (Rom 8,20; krh. Zan 3,17). Mekati ka kaluar te të gjithe njerezit pa perjashtim, duke i terhequr te gjithe ne vdekje, ne ndarje te perjetshme me Zotin, ashtu si e vuajne te denuarit ne ferr; pavaresisht nga shperblimi, te gjithe formojne sipas fjales se shen Augustinit qe eshte e sakte po te kuptohet mire, nje "_massa damnata_/mase e te denuarisht". Dhe ne menyre te veçante shen Palit i pelqen ta pershkruaje gjate kete gjendje te njeriut "i shitur pushtetit te Mekatit" (Rom 7,14), ende i afte per ta "bere" te miren (7,16.22), madje per ta "deshiruar" (7,15.21), gje qe deshmon se jo gjithçka ne te eshte prishur, por se eshte krejtesisht i paafte per ta "kryer" (7,18) dhe pra, i caktuar medoemos per vdekjen e perjetshme (7,24), qe eshte "paga" ose me mire "arritja", "perkryerja e mekatit" (6,21-23).





> Menyra se si vepron ky Hir eshte nepermjet besimit ne Krisht (kendveshtrimi protestant) ose nepermjet Pagezimit (kendveshtrimi ortodoks-katolik)


Sipas Mesimit te Kishes Katolike mekati origjinal, si edhe mekatet e bera ndoshta para pagezimit, shlyhen me gjakun e Krishtit (*Sakramenti i Pagezimit*), keshtu qe ai nuk eshte me para Zotit fajtor, por bir i denje i tij. 

Sikurse ne cdo jetese, gjithashtu edhe jetesa e krishtere din per mungesa ose semundje te veta. Semundjet religjioze dhe morale jane mekatet. Nese deshiron te sherohet ai qe ka mekatnuar, duhet te permiresohet. Kjo menyre e permiresimit ose e sherimit quhet Pendesa (*Sakramenti i Pajtimit* apo *Rrefimit*). 

Pajtimi eshte dhurata e Shelbuesit, e cila ia kthen njeriut qetesine e shpirtit me hirin shejtnues, qe kemi humbur me mekate te renda, ose mortare. Krishti e themeloi kete Sakrament kur u tha Apostujve: "Merrni Shpirtin Shenjt! Atyre qe ua falni mekatet, u falen, e atyre qe nuk ua falni, nuk u falen". Te njejtin pushtet apostujt ua lene trashegimtareve te tyre ipeshkvinjve, e keta ndihmesave te vet meshtareve. 


*NoName*

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Nuk akuzoi askush fëmijën tënd. Të gjithë pa përjashtim jemi lindur mëkatarë. Kjo vlen për të gjithë edhe për ata fëmijë që kanë lindur në familje të krishterë. Ashtu siç e thashë më lart, mëkati u trashëgua nga i pari ynë Adami i cili mëkatoi. Dëshmuesi ka dhënë një pamje të asaj që ndodhi dhe ne bazohemi në Bibël për pohimet tona. Nuk ka asnjë akuzë por ekziston një e vërtetë që e dëshmojnë miliona të krishterë të vërtetë në gjithë botën.
> 
> 
> Njeriu arrin të kuptojë se çfarë është mëkati vetëm kur përballet me të vërtetën e Perëndisë. Vetëm kur drita e Perëndisë ndriçon zemrën e tij, vetëm atëhere bëhet i mundur zbulimi i mëkatit. 
> 
> Për të mos përsëritur Dëshmuesin, desha të them dy fjalë lidhur me këtë çështje. Perëndia kishte përgatitur një plan shpëtimi shumë më përpara se njeriu të vinte në ekzistencë dhe bota të krijohej. Ky plan shpëtimi kishte të bënte me njeriun në rast se ai do të binte në mëkat. Njeriu mëkatoi dhe që nga ky moment Perëndia vuri në zbatim planin e Tij në të cilin përfshihej shpëtimi i njeriut. Siç e theksova më lart Perëndia i kishte dhënë njeriut pushtet mbi gjithçka kur ai erdhi në ekzistencë. Kur njeriu nuk iu bind Perëndisë, mosbindja u quajt mëkat dhe si pasojë e mëkatit të njeriut, në botë hyri një tjetër sundues, Djalli. Këtij të fundit, dashur pa dashur, njeriu i dorëzoi pushtetin që Perëndia i kishte dhënë.
> 
> Sundimtari i ri u bë Djalli i cili nënshtroi edhe njeriun sepse vetë njeriu pranoi t'i nënshtrohet duke iu bindur atij. Mëkati hyri në botë dhe kështu infektoi gjithë krijimin e Perëndisë. Kështu të gjithë pasardhësit e njeriut lindin mëkatarë sepse kjo natyrë mëkatare u trashëgua nga i pari ynë Adami. Të gjithë papërjashtim lindin nën pushtetin e Djallit dhe askush nuk mund t'i shpëtojë sundimit të tij nëse nuk pranon shpëtimin e ofruar nga Perëndia. I vetmi që lindi pamëkat në këtë botë ishte Jezu Krishti. Njeri dhe Perëndi. Perëndia i mishëruar për të dënuar mëkatin në mish. Pse në mish? Sepse dëshirat e natyrës së rënë njerëzore drejtohen nga mëkati. Mëkati është në kundërshtim me vullnetin e Perëndisë dhe me anë të kësaj arme Djalli i mban të gjithë njerëzit të nënshtruar, duke shfrytëzuar dhe keqinterpretuar urdhërimet e Perëndisë. 
> 
> ...



    Te lexova me shum vemendje , dhe deri diku sikur arite ti japish kesaj teme nje sqarim , po sikur aty kah mesi , te pakten mua me duket ashtu , ngece pak. 
     Tani ti thua se njerezimi eshte i denuar nga perendija pershkak te mosbindjes qe ka ndaj perendise  dhe se iu nenshtrua Djallit .




> Kur njeriu nuk iu bind Perëndisë, mosbindja u quajt mëkat dhe si pasojë e mëkatit të njeriut, në botë hyri një tjetër sundues, Djalli. Këtij të fundit, dashur pa dashur, njeriu i dorëzoi pushtetin që Perëndia i kishte dhënë.


     Pra neve iu dorezuam Djallit ( qe eshte krijese e perendise ) dhe u larguam nga Perendija. Tani , sa ka kuptim kjo , per mekatet qe ne i bejme ne jete ?!!! Kush e shtyn njeriun te mekatoj , Djalli ose vet mendja e tij , deshira e tij ?!!! 
    Cfar fuqije ka Djalli mbi Ne?!!!  Dhe si pyetje e fundit nqs neve i jemi nenshtruar Djallit , fuqise se tij , atehere si eshte e mundeshme qe Djalli te na lejoj pa probleme ti lagrohemi nenshtrimit te tij . 

    Nga  pikpamja ime , Djalli nuk ka aspak fuqi , por detyra e tij eshte qe njerezve tua tregoj rrugen e zhdrejte , por jo me fuqi ti coj asaj rruge , po me deshiren tone . Pra nese neve mekatojme , kete nuk e bejme sepse na con djalli , por e bejme sepse vete neve duam. 
     Si fund , termi "mekat origjinal" , Biri i Atit ( qe sipas teje ishte ne te njejten kohe edhe njeri edhe Perendi ) me duken te gjitha te pakuptimta sepse ndoshat une gaboj , por me duket se nuk ekziston nje llogjike e shendoshe ne kete teme , pse , mund te pyesi shumica e juaj ?!!! 
     Nga shkaku qe nqs njerezit kane qene mekatar , nuk e kuptoj arsyen e Perendise , qe te lindi ne forme njerezore , te vras veten per te shpetuar krijesat e saja ?!!! Pyejte : A nuk mundeshte Perendija ti laj mekatet tona , pa mos sakrifikuar , veten , ose Birin e shejnte ?!!! Kaq e fuqishme eshte Perendija qe ka krijuar gjithcka ?!!!!
      Keto jane pyetje te cilava komuniteti kristijan duhet tu jap pergjigje  edhe ate pergjigje me peshe nqs deshiron ti mbroj pozicionet e saja !!!!

----------


## Peniel

Përshëndetje!


Më vjen mirë për vëmendjen dhe interesin që tregon. Nuk ngeca askund  :buzeqeshje:  dhe nuk e di pse u krijua një përshtypje e tillë. Kjo nuk përbën problem. Unë u përpoqa të shpjegoj në një mënyrë të tillë që të bëhej sa më e kuptueshme. Shpeshherë ndodh që të krishterët të mësuar me terminologjinë biblike, shprehen në një mënyrë të pakuptueshme për të tjerët. 






> Te lexova me shum vemendje , dhe deri diku sikur arite ti japish kesaj teme nje sqarim , po sikur aty kah mesi , te pakten mua me duket ashtu , ngece pak. 
> *Tani ti thua se njerezimi eshte i denuar nga perendija pershkak te mosbindjes qe ka ndaj perendise  dhe se iu nenshtrua Djallit* .



Këtë nuk e them unë por Bibla. Njerëzit e parë Adami dhe Eva nuk iu bindën urdhërit të Perëndisë që i kishte urdhëruar të mos hanin nga pema që gjendej në mes të kopshtit të Edenit.

*16  Dhe Zoti Perëndi e urdhëroi njeriun duke i thënë: "Ha bile lirisht nga çdo pemë e kopshtit;
17  por mos ha nga pema e njohjes të së mirës dhe të së keqes, sepse ditën që do të hash prej saj ke për të vdekur me siguri".*

A vdiq njeriu në momentin që ai hëngri nga fryti i pemës? Jo. Perëndia nuk e kishte fjalën vetëm për vdekjen fizike por edhe për vdekjen frymore e nënkuptuar kjo me ndarjen e përjetëshme nga Perëndia. Fryti i pemës nuk ishte ai që kishte brenda tij mëkatin, por mosbindja ndaj urdhërit të Perëndisë përbënte mëkatin. Nuk e di në gjuhën shqipe shpjegimin e fjalës "mëkat", por në gjuhën greke ka kuptimin e: *1.* 'shkelje morale'  * 2.* 'gabim fetar' --> shkelje e rregullave fetare. A është Perëndia kaq i ashpër sa të mos lejojë qoftë edhe një gabim? Jo.

 Në Bibël Perëndia paraqitet si një Perëndi i vetëm, nuk ka të dytë si Ai, sovran, i plotfuqishëm, i gjithëdijshëm, i gjithpushtetshëm, i dhembshur, i mbushur plot me dashuri i cili jeton në një dritë të paafrueshme dhe në Të nuk ka anjë të metë. Po nëpërmjet Biblës, Fjalës së Tij të Shenjtë, na zbulon karakterin e Tij dhe aty shikojmë që Perëndia nuk e do mëkatin sepse në Të nuk ka mëkat.


Si pasojë e mosbindjes erdhi rënia. Më poshtë përshkruhet edhe tragjedia në kopshtin e Edenit. Rënia e njeriut, sjell në skenë planin e Perëndisë për shpëtimin e tij (me të kuqe), plan i cili gjeti zbatim me ardhjen e Jezu Krishit në Tokë. Pjesa e mëposhtme na jep një pamje të asaj që ne quajmë "mëkat".

*1  Por gjarpri ishte më dinaku ndër të gjitha bishat e fushave që Zoti Perëndi kishte krijuar, dhe i tha gruas: "A ka thënë me të vërtetë Perëndia: "Mos hani nga të gjitha pemët e kopshtit?"".
2  Dhe gruaja iu përgjegj gjarprit: "Nga fruti i pemëve të kopshtit mund të hamë;
3  por nga fruti i pemës që është në mes të kopshtit Perëndia ka thënë: "Mos hani dhe mos e prekni, ndryshe do të vdisni"".
4  Atëherë gjarpri i tha gruas: "Ju skeni për të vdekur aspak;
5  por Perëndia e di që ditën që do ti hani, sytë tuaj do të hapen dhe do të jeni në gjendje si Perëndia të njihni të mirën dhe të keqen".
6  Dhe gruaja pa që pema ishte e mirë për tu ngrënë, që ishte e këndshme për sytë dhe që pema ishte i dëshirueshme për ta bërë të zgjuar dikë; dhe ajo mori nga fruti i saj, e hëngri dhe i dha edhe burrit të saj që ishte me të, dhe hëngri edhe ai.
7  Atëherë iu hapën sytë të dyve dhe e panë që ishin lakuriq; kështu ata qepën gjethe fiku dhe bënë breza për tu mbuluar.
8  Pastaj dëgjuan zërin e Zotit Perëndi që shëtiste në kopsht në flladin e ditës; dhe burri e gruaja e tij u fshehën nga prania e Zotit Perëndi midis pemëve të kopshtit.
9  Atëherë Zoti Perëndi thirri njeriun dhe i tha: "Ku je?".
10  Ai u përgjigj: "Dëgjova zërin tënd në kopsht, dhe pata frikë sepse isha lakuriq dhe u fsheha".
11  Dhe Perëndia i tha: "Kush të tregoi se ishe lakuriq? Mos vallë ke ngrënë nga pema që unë të kisha urdhëruar të mos haje?".
12  Njeriu u përgjigj: "Gruaja që ti më vure pranë më dha nga pema dhe unë e hëngra".
13  Dhe Zoti Perëndi i tha gruas: "Pse e bëre këtë?". Gruaja u përgjigj: "Gjarpri më mashtroi dhe unë hëngra prej saj".
14  Atëherë Zoti Perëndi i tha gjarprit: "Me qenë se bëre këtë gjë, qofsh i mallkuar ndër gjithë kafshët dhe tërë bishat e fushave! Ti do të ecësh mbi barkun tënd dhe do të hash pluhur gjithë ditët e jetës sate.
15  Dhe unë do të shtie armiqësi midis teje dhe gruas, midis farës sate dhe farës së saj; fara e saj do të shtypë kokën tënde, dhe ti do të plagosësh thembrën e farës së saj".16  Gruas i tha: "Unë do të shumëzoj në masë të madhe vuajtjet e tua dhe barrët e tua; me vuajtje do të lindësh fëmijë; dëshirat e tua do të drejtohen ndaj burrit tënd dhe ai do të sundojë mbi ty".
17  Pastaj i tha Adamit: "Me qenë se dëgjove zërin e gruas sate dhe hëngre nga pema për të cilën të kisha urdhëruar duke thënë: "Mos ha prej saj", toka do të jetë e mallkuar për shkakun tënd, ti do të hash frutin e saj me mund tërë ditët e jetës sate.
18  Ajo do të prodhojë gjemba dhe bimë gjembore, dhe ti do të hash barin e fushave;
19  do të hash bukën me djersën e ballit, deri sa të rikthehesh në dhe sepse nga ai ke dalë; sepse ti je pluhur dhe në pluhur do të rikthehesh".
20  Dhe burri i vuri gruas së tij emrin Evë, sepse ajo qe nëna e tërë të gjallëve.
21  Pastaj Zoti Perëndi i bëri Adamit dhe gruas së tij tunika prej lëkure dhe i veshi.
22  Dhe Zoti Perëndi tha: "Ja, njeriu u bë si një prej nesh, sepse njeh të mirën dhe të keqen. Dhe tani nuk duhet ti lejohet të shtrijë dorën e tij për të marrë edhe nga pema e jetës kështu që, duke ngrënë nga ajo, të jetojë për gjithnjë".
23  Prandaj Zoti Perëndi e dëboi njeriun nga kopshti i Edenit, me qëllim, që të punonte tokën nga e cila kishte dalë.
24  Kështu ai e dëboi njeriun; dhe vendosi në lindje të kopshtit të Edenit kerubinët që vërtisnin nga çdo anë një shpatë flakëruese për të ruajtur rrugën e pemës së jetës.*







> Pra ne iu dorezuam Djallit ( qe eshte krijese e perendise ) dhe u larguam nga Perendia. Tani, sa ka kuptim kjo, per mekatet qe ne i bejme ne jete?!!!



Djalli është krijesë e Perëndisë. Sipas Biblës duket se ka qenë një engjëll i fuqishëm nën shërbimin e Perëndisë. Disa e kanë karakterizuar si një kerubin. Kerubinët janë ata engjëj që mbajnë fronin e Perëndisë dhe janë në shkallën më të lartë hierarkike engjëllore. Duke qenë në një pozitë të tillë, Djalli dëshiroi fronin e Perëndisë dhe kjo e bëri atë që të binte nga pozita e tij dhe t'i kundërvihej Perëndisë duke kryer të kundërtën e vullnetit të Perëndisë. Duke qenë në kundërshtim të Perëndisë, duket se plani i tij për shkatërrimin e krijimit të Perëndisë ka pasur një lloj suksesi. Duke përdorur gjarprin si një nga kafshët më dinake, arriti të mashtrojë njeriun dhe ta bëjë atë të kundërshtojë vullnetin e Perëndisë dhe duke i hequr pushtetin që Perëndia i kishte dhënë.

Sa kuptim ka kjo për mëkatet që ne bëjmë në jetë? Besoj se është shumë e qartë. Thamë pra se çfarë është mëkati dhe pjesa e marrë nga Bibla pak më lart, na dha një pamje të qartë të mëkatit. Shiko me kujdes se çfarë armësh përdori Djalli për të bërë njeriun të mos i bindet Perëndisë: dyshimin, mashtrimin, gënjeshtrën, lakminë. Ndoshta harroj ndonjë po këto duken me pamjen e parë. Këto u bënë pjesë e karakterit të njeriut sepse ai i pranoi ato dhe nuk mund të kthehej asgjë mbrapsht. E mira dhe e keqja nuk mund të bashkë ekzistonin në një vend. Kështu njeriu u nda nga Perëndia. Duke qenë pra, në anën e Djallit, kryejmë atë që është në kundërshtim me vullnetin e Perëndisë. 







> Kush e shtyn njeriun te mekatoj, Djalli ose vet mendja e tij, deshira e tij?!!!



Njeriu ka trashëguar natyrën e rënë që nga paraardhësi i tij i parë. Në mëkat e shtyjnë të gjitha ato që ti ke përmendur pak më lart, Djalli, mendja e tij, dëshirat e tij. Duke qenë trashëgimtar i natyrës së rënë, nuk ka dijeni për Perëndinë dhe as për vullnetin e Tij. Duke qenë në këtë gjendje, Djalli ka shansin më të mirë për vendosur në zbatim planin e tij i cili nuk është tjetër veçse shkatërrimi i njeriut. Çfarë bën? Për njerëzit që nuk kanë njohje të Perëndisë dhe vullnetit të tij, është më e lehtë ti mashtrojë dhe t'i ketë nën kontrrollin e tij, duke iu ofruar atyre gjithçka të dëshirueshme nga ana njerëzore. Mjeshtëria e tij është e madhe dhe ajo që bën është të bindë njeriun për mosekzistencën e vet Djallit duke shpikur mënyra nga më të ndryshme për ta bërë atë të dyshojë për gjithçka të perëndishme. Kështu e keqja në botë duket si një pasojë që vjen nga vet njeriu dhe jo e shkaktuar nga dikush tjetër. Me pak fjalë bën të pamundurën për të mbajtur njeriun nën kontrrollin e vet dhe për ta larguar nga çdo gjë që mund t' japë shansin të afrohet tek Perëndia.

Për besimtarët, për të gjithë ata që kanë njohjen e vullnetit të Perëndisë dhe që njohin Perëndinë e vëretë dhe i përkasin Atij, Djalli ka ruajtur armët më të fuqishme. Duke qenë se këta i kanë shpëtuar sundimit të Djallit, ai bën të pamundurën për t'i kthyer përsëri nën pushtetin e tij. Këtu ai përdor mjeshtërinë më të madhe për t'ia arritur qëllimit të tij.  






> Cfar fuqije ka Djalli mbi Ne?!!!  Dhe si pyetje e fundit nqs neve i jemi nenshtruar Djallit , fuqise se tij , atehere si eshte e mundeshme qe Djalli te na lejoj pa probleme ti lagrohemi nenshtrimit te tij .



Fuqia që ka Djalli mbi njeriun është e madhe sepse ai shfrytëzon dobësitë e tij. Njeriu është krijuar i lirë dhe si i tillë ai zgjedh se kujt do ti bindet, Perëndisë apo Djallit. Nëse ti beson se mund t'i largohesh lehtë nënshtrimit të tij, atëherë kjo do të thotë se nuk ke njohur Perëndinë e vërtetë. Djalli nuk ka dëshirë që njerëzit të largohen prej sundimit të tij dhe kur dikush tenton, aty fillon lufta. Nga njëra anë është Djalli me armët e tij, me gjithçka të dëshirueshme për njeriun dhe nga ana tjetër Perëndia me vullnetin e Tij të shenjtë. I gjendur në këtë pozicion, njeriut i duhet të zgjedhë, ose me Perëndinë ose pa Perëndinë, pra me Djallin në humbje të përjetëshme.





> Nga  pikpamja ime , Djalli nuk ka aspak fuqi , por detyra e tij eshte qe njerezve tua tregoj rrugen e zhdrejte , por jo me fuqi ti coj asaj rruge , po me deshiren tone . Pra nese neve mekatojme , kete nuk e bejme sepse na con djalli , por e bejme sepse vete neve duam. 
>      Si fund , termi "mekat origjinal", Biri i Atit ( qe sipas teje ishte ne te njejten kohe edhe njeri edhe Perendi ) me duken te gjitha te pakuptimta sepse ndoshat une gaboj , por me duket se nuk ekziston nje llogjike e shendoshe ne kete teme , pse , mund te pyesi shumica e juaj ?!!! 
>      Nga shkaku qe nqs njerezit kane qene mekatar , nuk e kuptoj arsyen e Perendise , qe te lindi ne forme njerezore , te vras veten per te shpetuar krijesat e saja ?!!! Pyejte : A nuk mundeshte Perendija ti laj mekatet tona , pa mos sakrifikuar , veten , ose Birin e shejnte ?!!! Kaq e fuqishme eshte Perendija qe ka krijuar gjithcka ?!!!!
>       Keto jane pyetje te cilava komuniteti kristijan duhet tu jap pergjigje  edhe ate pergjigje me peshe nqs deshiron ti mbroj pozicionet e saja !!!!



Që Krishti ishte në të njëjtën kohë dhe NJERI dhe PERËNDI kjo nuk ka asnjë dyshim pasi ekzistojnë shumë fakte për këtë. Që të hiqej mallkimi duhej të dënohej mëkati në mish. Ashtu si Adami mëkatoi dhe nëpërmjet tij mëkati hyri në botë, duhej që të vinte një Adam i dytë i dalë nga Perëndia ashtu si edhe i pari. Perëndia nuk vrau veten. Krishti ishte Qengji i dërguar nga Perëndia për t'u flijuar për fajet dhe mëkatet tona. Ishte flijimi i përsosur i cili do të hiqte mallkimin dhe do të mundte vdekjen duke i hequr njëherë e përgjithmonë pushtetin Djallit. Kështu të gjithë ata që i përkasin Perëndisë duke pranuar në jetën e tyre si Zot dhe Shpëtimtar të jetës së tyre, Jezu Krishtin, ata i kanë shpëtuar vdekjes dhe pushtetit të Djallit.

Perëndia ka pushtet të madh dhe ardhja e Jezusit në tokë dhe flijimi i tij, ishte e vetmja mënyrë që të laheshin mëkatet. Nëse Perëndia do të përdorte pushtetin e Tij për të zhdukur mëkatin pa qenë nevoja e flijimit, atëhere ku do të ishte liria e njeriut? Njeriu nuk do të ishte më sipas shëmbëllimit të Perëndisë por do të ishte si të gjithë krijesat e tjera engjëllore.


U zgjata shumë por duhej të sqaroheshin disa pika edhe pse ka shumë të tjera që ngrejnë mjaft pyetje. Uroj të jenë bërë disa sqarime pët pyetjet e tua.




Nën Hirin e Tij,

ns

----------


## NoName

> Djalli është krijesë e Perëndisë.



*Djalli nuk eshte krijese e Perendise!* 
Nuk eshte e mundur qe Perendia si Zot i Mire e i Dashurise te krijoj te Keqen.
Thjesht, e Keqja eshte mungesa e se mires! Ndersa krijimi dhe zanafilla e e kesaj krijese mbinatyrore mbetet gjithnje mister per njeriun.  

Djalli eshte nje qenie e mistershme qe ka luajtur nje rol themelor qe nga origjinat njerezore. Zanafilla flet vetem per *Gjarprin*, si krijese e Zotit "si te tjerat" (Zan 3,1), ky Gjarper eshte megjithate i pajisur me dije dhe me nje shkathtesi qe i tejkalon ato te njeriut. Sidomos qe nga hyrja e tij ne skene, paraqitet si armiku i natyres njerezore. Ziliqar i lumturise se njeriut (krh. Ur 2,24), i arrin qellimet e veta, duke perdorur armet qe do te jene perhere te tijat, dredhine e mashtrimin: "me dinaku i te gjitha kafsheve te fushes" (Zan 3,1), "ngashenjyes" (Zan 3,13; Rom 7,11; Zb 12,9; 20,8vv), "vrases e genjeshtar qe ne zanafille" (Gjn 8,44). Ketij Gjarpri, Urtesia i jep emrin e tij te vertete: ky eshte djalli (Ur 2,24).

Keshtu i krishteri - dhe kjo eshte ana tragjike e fatit te tij - duhet te zgjedhe mes Perendise e Satanit, mes Krishtit e Belial-it (2 Kor 6,14), mes "te Ligut" dhe "te Vertetit" (1 Gjn 5,18v). Ne diten e fundit ai do te jete pergjithmone me njerin ose me tjetrin. 

Ps. Me falni se ndoshta dola jashte teme..


*NoName*

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> *Djalli nuk eshte krijese e Perendise!* 
> Nuk eshte e mundur qe Perendia si Zot i Mire e i Dashurise te krijoj te Keqen.
> Thjesht, e Keqja eshte mungesa e se mires! Ndersa krijimi dhe zanafilla e e kesaj krijese mbinatyrore mbetet gjithnje mister per njeriun.  
> 
> Djalli eshte nje qenie e mistershme qe ka luajtur nje rol themelor qe nga origjinat njerezore. Zanafilla flet vetem per *Gjarprin*, si krijese e Zotit "si te tjerat" (Zan 3,1), ky Gjarper eshte megjithate i pajisur me dije dhe me nje shkathtesi qe i tejkalon ato te njeriut. Sidomos qe nga hyrja e tij ne skene, paraqitet si armiku i natyres njerezore. Ziliqar i lumturise se njeriut (krh. Ur 2,24), i arrin qellimet e veta, duke perdorur armet qe do te jene perhere te tijat, dredhine e mashtrimin: "me dinaku i te gjitha kafsheve te fushes" (Zan 3,1), "ngashenjyes" (Zan 3,13; Rom 7,11; Zb 12,9; 20,8vv), "vrases e genjeshtar qe ne zanafille" (Gjn 8,44). Ketij Gjarpri, Urtesia i jep emrin e tij te vertete: ky eshte djalli (Ur 2,24).
> 
> Keshtu i krishteri - dhe kjo eshte ana tragjike e fatit te tij - duhet te zgjedhe mes Perendise e Satanit, mes Krishtit e Belial-it (2 Kor 6,14), mes "te Ligut" dhe "te Vertetit" (1 Gjn 5,18v). Ne diten e fundit ai do te jete pergjithmone me njerin ose me tjetrin. 
> 
> Ps. Me falni se ndoshta dola jashte teme..
> ...


 
       Jo nuk dole jasht teme vetem se me fjalet e tua ti i krijove konkurence Perendise duke thene se "Djalli nuk eshte Krijese e Perendise" ?!!!  Atehere sipas kesaj teoreme nuk ekziston vetem nje qenie mbinatyrore , por jane shume ato , si Perendija, Djalli e ku ta di une se cfar, andaj me duket se je gabim ne pohimin tend , po nejse jane ato mendime te tuat dhe nuk kam qellim te ti ndryshoj , po vetem doja te te tregoj se baza e tre besimeve me te medha ne bote eshte PERENDIJA qe ka krijuar cdo gje biles edhe DJALLIN. 
       Andaj duke lexuar kete pergjigje qe ke shkruajtur , me vjen te te pyes , valle, sa e njeh ti fene tende ?!!!

----------


## Gostivari_usa

nuk do ti pergjigjem krejt shkreses tende , por dote pergjigjem vetem aty ku mendoj qe ke kontradita ne shkrim.





> Përshëndetje!
> 
> 
> Që Krishti ishte në të njëjtën kohë dhe NJERI dhe PERËNDI kjo nuk ka asnjë dyshim pasi ekzistojnë shumë fakte për këtë. Që të hiqej mallkimi duhej të dënohej mëkati në mish. Ashtu si Adami mëkatoi dhe nëpërmjet tij mëkati hyri në botë, duhej që të vinte një Adam i dytë i dalë nga Perëndia ashtu si edhe i pari. Perëndia nuk vrau veten. Krishti ishte Qengji i dërguar nga Perëndia për t'u flijuar për fajet dhe mëkatet tona. Ishte flijimi i përsosur i cili do të hiqte mallkimin dhe do të mundte vdekjen duke i hequr njëherë e përgjithmonë pushtetin Djallit. Kështu të gjithë ata që i përkasin Perëndisë duke pranuar në jetën e tyre si Zot dhe Shpëtimtar të jetës së tyre, Jezu Krishtin, ata i kanë shpëtuar vdekjes dhe pushtetit të Djallit.
> 
> Nën Hirin e Tij,
> 
> ns


   Tani sa e kuptoj une KRISHTI = PERENDI + NJERI  . Diku me posht thua " Perendija nuk vrau veten " dhe pastaj vijon duke thene " Krishti ishte Qengji i dërguar nga Perëndia për t'u flijuar për fajet dhe mëkatet tona" pastaj thua "Ishte flijimi i përsosur =vdekje" mos e zgjas shum Krishti eshte Perendija dmth Perendija dergoi Krishtin (Veteveten) per tu flijuar per njerezimin ?!!!!

   Tani perendija vrau ose nuk vrau veten?!!! Ndoshta jam gabim , por me duket se ke kontradita ne shkrese.

----------

